# Scrivere a matita vs. scrivere in matita



## Don1

ciao a tutti ... volevo sapere quale delle due forme è corretta .... e se si possono usare entrambi!!! 
ciao e grazie...


----------



## Nunou

Io di solito scrivo con la matita...oppure leggo qualcosa di scritto a matita ma  non so se ci sia una reale differenza nelle due espressioni. 
Personalmente, scrivere _in_ matita non l'ho mai detto o sentito dire..però aspetta altri commenti.
Ciao.


P.S.: le forme.....entramb*e*!


----------



## Akire72

Io ho sempre detto e sentito dire "scrivere* a* matita", "scrivere *a* penna".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Don 

Con quale _strumento/mezzo s_crivi? _Con_ la matita, con la penna: "scrivo_ a _matita, _a_ penna"

"A" - 4.b.
_Strumento, mezzo, anche estens_.: andare a piedi, a cavallo; barca a remi, a vela, a motore; mulino a vento; fatto a mano, a macchina; giocare a carte, ai dadi, al pallone o a pallone ...



In quale _modo/forma _scrivi? Scrivo _in_ rosso, _in_ corsivo, _in _italiano"

"In" - 2.e. 
_Modo, forma e sim.:_ trascorrere il tempo in letizia, la serata in canti e balli; lavorare in silenzio; entrare in punta di piedi; disporsi in cerchio; andare in fila; portare in trionfo; guardare in cagnesco; comporre in caratteri gotici, in tondo, in corsivo; parlare in tono confidenziale; scrivere in versi, in prosa; poema in ottave; dire una frase in latino ...


P.S.: Ciao, Nunou!


----------



## Spiritoso78

Sono d'accordo con quanto detto dagli amici che mi hanno preceduto, in particolare con la bella spiegazione di Anja. 
Una sola piccola aggiunta: i documenti ufficiali o importanti, secondo la consuetudine, andrebbero firmati *con la *penna nera,....


----------



## francisgranada

Nunou said:


> Io di solito scrivo con la matita...


 
Io, invece, ho quasi dimenticato scrivere sia con la matita che a/in matita...  Qual è la preposizione giusta nel caso quando uno utilizza per scrivere il computer e/o la tastiera? _Sul_ computer e _con _la tastiera? (o tramite, per mezzo di ...)


----------



## Akire72

Se si usa il computer per scrivere un testo, quel testo si dirà "scritto a computer". Non si scrive con la tastiera, cioè non esiste "scritto a tastiera", al limite "scritto a macchina" se si è utilizzato una macchina da scrivere. Ma esistono ancora?


----------



## francisgranada

E nel seguente caso:
- Cosa stai facendo, Filiberto mio?
- Sto scrivendo un messaggio, amore.
- Con la bella matita che t'ho regalato?
- No,_ (preposizione)_ la brutta tastiera ...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis! 

Generalmente si direbbe "No, con il pc" (sarà una forma di ellissi? )


----------



## Akire72

In quel caso è sempre "con".

Però trovo strano dire "sto scrivendo una lettera con la tastiera" direi "sto scrivendo/battendo una lettera a/al computer utilizzando la vecchia tastiera per vedere se funziona ancora" (ad esempio).

Sto scivendo un messaggio.
Come? A mano o a computer?
Con cosa? Con la penna/matita o con il computer?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Akire72 said:


> In quel caso è sempre "con".
> Però trovo strano dire "sto scrivendo una lettera con la tastiera" ...



Ciao, Akire  ... per questo parlavo di "una forma di ellissi"   ... omettendo la "tastiera" ... si passa direttamente al "pc".


----------



## Akire72

Ciao Anja!  Sì concordo, probabilmente è visto come un tutt'uno, del resto senza computer non si scrive "a tastiera". Cioè inutile battere sulla tastiera se non è collegata a un PC, giusto?


----------



## francisgranada

Infatti, la tastiera è uno strumento che senza il computer non serve troppo, quindi logicamente uno non scrive "con" la tastiera. Ma nel caso di computer, non si potrebbe dire _sul _computer? 

No so perché ma se faccio qualcosa utilizzando il computer (scrivere, giocare, programmare ...) mi pare adeguata la preposizione _su_ ... Ma forse si tratta dell'influenza di altre lingue, nel mio caso.

Ciao Anna


----------



## Akire72

_Sul_ computer, si usa quando metti qualcosa DENTRO al computer. Per esempio: "ho scaricato le foto delle mie vacanze _sul_ computer". Nel caso dello scrivere però, _sul computer _mi suona strano. La "salvi" sul computer, ma la scrivi a/al computer. Anche per giocare si dice "giocare al computer".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Giusto, Akire!  

Francis  (ri-ciao!) ... sì, credo che dipenda dall'influenza di altre lingue nel tuo caso. 
Si può usare "su" (-g.) per indicare la materia/il materiale "_sul_ quale" (e _non _"_con il quale"_) viene eseguito un lavoro: "ho fatto un dipinto _su_ tela" e "ho fatto un dipinto _con_ il pc"


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ... "ho fatto un dipinto _su_ tela" e "ho fatto un dipinto _con_ il pc"



Capisco [ri-ciao], ma dal punto di vista strettamente "logico" anche l'uso della preposizione "con" mi pare un po' "strana": come se uno prendesse il pc nelle sue mani e disegnasse _con _il pc ... La "logica" dell'uso della preposizione _su_ (in alcune lingue) invece sta forse nel fatto che il testo o il dipinto che uno fa, utilizzando il pc, appare _sullo _schermo che di fatto fa parte del computer (soprattutto nel caso di un laptop). Comunque, viviamo in un mondo "virtuale" e quindi una preposizione assolutamente adeguata o soddisfacente probabilmente non esiste ...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Francis  

Se preferisci puoi dire "al pc" (dove la preposizione "al" introduce il "mezzo" o lo "strumento" mediante il quale scrivi, dipingi, giochi ...)


----------



## Akire72

La preposizione con non è assolutamente strana, neanche nel caso del PC in quanto è lo strumento che si usa per fare il disegno.

Ho fatto un disegno con la matita/con i pennarelli/con le tempere/con il computer.

È ovvio che nn prendi il COMPUTER in mano per disegnarlo, bensì il mouse, che fa parte del computer. Spero di esser stata chiara.


----------



## violadaprile

Scrivere in matita, scrivere in penna, usatissimi da noi. Soprattutto quando da bambini si passava dalla matita alla penna con pennino, che richiedeva una laboriosa preparazione (il pennino si leccava  ) e un laborioso uso, con l'inchiostro nel boccettino e con il rischio di fare macchie dappertutto.

Si dice "scrivere al computer", in alternativa a "scrivere a macchina", ma secondo me indica più il fatto di stare seduti davanti allo schermo che quello di battere i tasti.

Ma non credo che se qualcuno riceve una mail si chieda se è stata scritta in/a matita o in/a penna. 

Invece per certo si dice "disegnare a matita" e "disegnare a china".


Ps sono quasi sicura che cercando qualche vecchio modulo, si troverà la dicitura "compilare in penna".
Ci provo 



PS per Anja = tu hai ragione, il complemento di mezzo spesso vuole la preposizione "a".
Ti segnalo però qualche complemento di mezzo con "in":
_vestito in taffetà
gioielli in oro e in argento_
ecc.

Credo che dicendo "scritto a matita" ci riferiamo al mezzo usato, dicendo "scritto in matita" ci rappresentiamo maggiormente il materiale che concretamente compone la scrittura e vediamo sul foglio. Ma sempre complemento di mezzo (o materia) resta.


----------



## Nunou

francisgranada said:


> Io, invece, ho quasi dimenticato scrivere sia con la matita che a/in matita...  Qual è la preposizione giusta nel caso quando uno utilizza per scrivere il computer e/o la tastiera? _Sul_ computer e _con _la tastiera? (o tramite, per mezzo di ...)



Si può anche dire che hai _dattilografato_ un testo/un documento, che hai battuto un testo a macchina, che inserisci un testo _nel _computer (usando la tastiera), che digiti un testo/messaggio sulla tastiera del cellulare, che per scrivere oramai usi solo il computer...anche se in realtà usi le dita.
Direi che ci sono diverse possibilità! 

Ciao.


----------



## Luca1986

Don1 said:


> ciao a tutti ... volevo sapere quale delle due forme è corretta .... e se si possono usare entramb*e*!!!
> ciao e grazie...


Se può interessare, qui ho aperto una discussione parallela. ^_^


----------



## Akire72

violadaprile said:


> Scrivere in matita, scrivere in penna, usatissimi da noi. Soprattutto quando da bambini si passava dalla matita alla penna con pennino, che richiedeva una laboriosa preparazione (il pennino si leccava  ) e un laborioso uso, con l'inchiostro nel boccettino e con il rischio di fare macchie dappertutto.
> 
> Si dice "scrivere al computer", in alternativa a "scrivere a macchina", ma secondo me indica più il fatto di stare seduti davanti allo schermo che quello di battere i tasti.
> 
> Ma non credo che se qualcuno riceve una mail si chieda se è stata scritta in/a matita o in/a penna.
> 
> Invece per certo si dice "disegnare a matita" e "disegnare a china".
> 
> 
> Ps sono quasi sicura che cercando qualche vecchio modulo, si troverà la dicitura "compilare in penna".
> Ci provo
> 
> 
> 
> PS per Anja = tu hai ragione, il complemento di mezzo spesso vuole la preposizione "a".
> Ti segnalo però qualche complemento di mezzo con "in":
> _vestito in taffetà
> gioielli in oro e in argento_
> ecc.
> 
> Credo che dicendo "scritto a matita" ci riferiamo al mezzo usato, dicendo "scritto in matita" ci rappresentiamo maggiormente il materiale che concretamente compone la scrittura e vediamo sul foglio. Ma sempre complemento di mezzo (o materia) resta.



Viola, permettimi di dissentire. Il complemento di mezzo e il complemento di materia sono due cose completamente diverse. Sicuramente ci sono dei complementi di mezzo che usano la preposizione "in", es. "vado a lavoro in bici", ma non sempre le preposizioni usate per introdurre il complemento di mezzo sono intercambiabili. Infatti "vado a lavoro *a* bici" è sbagliato. Personalmente non direi mai "scrivere *in* matita" e mi suonerebbe strano, però forse è un regionalismo, non saprei dire se è sbagliato.

Qui si trovano tutti i complementi della lingua italiana con a fianco le preposizioni che li introducono. Spero vi sia d'aiuto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Akire72 said:


> Qui si trovano tutti i complementi della lingua italiana con a fianco le preposizioni che li introducono. Spero vi sia d'aiuto.


Waow! Bellissimo e utilissimo link, che può servire anche nel mio porto (sezione) d'immatricolazione ! 

Grazie mille , Erika .


----------



## violadaprile

il complemento di mezzo
_«Vengo in auto._
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complemento_di_materia
Il complemento di mezzo o materia sono due aspetti della stessa cosa. Se cuci il vestito *con* l'ago, allo stesso tempo lo cuci *col* filo. Oppure puoi cucirlo *col* cotone o *con* la seta. Indubitabilmente complementi di mezzo (come "con la matita", nominato sopra). Ed ecco che il filo è *di* cotone o *di* seta.
Ma perché "in matita" deve essere un'altra cosa?

O_rnare l'altare *di* rose_ è il primissimo esempio che ci facevano studiare per vedere come il complemento di mezzo si nasconde.

Non solo, sono vari i complementi che vanno in coppia, che hanno sottili distinzioni fra loro o non ne hanno affatto:
- complemento di modo o maniera
- complemento di termine, di fine o scopo
- complemento d'agente e causa efficiente (qui abbiamo una distinzione fra cosa e persona, ma alla fin fine si tratta sempre di chi/che cosa aziona la leva del verbo passivo)
- complemento di unione e compagnia
e via dicendo.

Lo scopo a cui dovrebbe servire la classificazione dei complementi è quello di individuare il complemento latino in cui tradurre o la preposizione italiana da usare.
Ma, come vedi, la traduzione latina è unica. E invece la preposizione italiana è la più varia.

E il complemento di mezzo/materia ammette: *di, a, con, in* e forse qualche altra che ora non mi viene in mente.
Le classificazioni sterili senza uno scopo non servono alla mente. 
Imho



PS
Ho controllato il link di Akire.
Approfondiamo un po'.

Se consenti, il complemento di *"tendenza"* non l'ho mai sentito nominare. E sì che l'italiano lo studio da qualche annetto ... E neanche il complemento di "esclamazione" introdotto secondo l'autore da *ah, oh*   Casco poi dalle nuvole quando vedo i complementi di vantaggio e di svantaggio indicati come complementi separati ..... -.-

La pagina citata da Akire è firmata dal Prof. Pietro De Paolis. La sua "biografia", dopo averci spiegato che ha fatto le elementari e le medie, conclude con

_Frequenta la *Facoltà di Ingegneria* dell'Università degli Studi di Bari, conseguendo la Laurea in Ingegneria Elettrotecnica nel 1979. *Abilitato nell'insegnamento di Educazione Tecnica* nella scuola media, di Elettronica, di Elettrotecnica ed applicazioni, insegna Elettronica, come docente di ruolo, dal 1986 presso diverse Scuole Statali Superiori.
Fonda nel 2000 la *Scuola Elettrica.*_http://www.scuolaelettrica.it/biografia/index.shtml

Non vedo riferimenti alla lingua italiana.
Onestamente io preferisco fidarmi delle mie letture e dei miei ricordi di scuola piuttosto che di un professore di educazione tecnica mai sentito nominare.
Dell'italiano di professore di elettronica (sicuramente esimia persona) posso solo sorridere, soprattutto considerato che, per essere evidentemente esperto di elettronica, può piazzare una pagina su internet e con questo fare scuola. E fare pubblicità alla propria, personale e privata, scuola.
Ben sapendo che le cose su internet vengono ormai prese come vangelo, soprattutto da chi non conosce la materia e non si avvede della pubblicità più o meno occulta.
Basta dare un occhio più attento e si vede come sotto ogni complemento sia indicato "*mostra video a pagamento*" !!!
(e questo spiega come mai vantaggio e svantaggio siano due complementi diversi!) 


E vorrei sollecitare chi fa le citazioni (perdonami Akire) a controllare cosa cita.
NON FIDATEVI DI QUALUNQUE COSA SIA SCRITTO, SOPRATTUTTO SU INTERNET !!!!!!!!!


Ps scusate i pallini e la tabulazione, derivata dalla prima citazione che non riesco a correggere ...

Ps2
Devo ammettere comunque che la pagina è bella colorata 

Ps3
E se costui fosse, nonostante i miei biechi sospetti, un esimio luminare, beh mi scuso.
​


----------



## Anja.Ann

violadaprile said:


> PS per Anja = tu hai ragione, il complemento di mezzo spesso vuole la preposizione "a".
> Ti segnalo però qualche complemento di mezzo con "in":
> _vestito in taffetà
> gioielli in oro e in argento_
> ecc.



Viola , ti ringrazio, ma è una segnalazione superflua (conosco le preposizioni ed i relativi complementi): Don non chiede, in generale, quali siano le preposizioni che introducono i vari complementi di mezzo ed evidentemente la mia risposta non poteva riferirsi ad una domanda che non è stata posta  ... o dovremmo precisare che "scrivere _con _la matita" non significa "scrivere _in compagnia della _matita"?   

Don pone una domanda specifica: "Scrivere _a _matita o scrivere _in_ matita: qual è la forma corretta?" Suggerisco caldamente la forma che, a mio avviso, è la più corretta: "scrivere _a_ matita ... _in _corsivo"; personalmente non trovo piacevole "scrivere_ in _matita in corsivo". 




violadaprile said:


> Ps sono quasi sicura che cercando qualche vecchio modulo, si troverà la dicitura "compilare in penna".
> Ci provo



Perdona la curiosità: hai trovato qualcosa?


----------



## Nunou

violadaprile said:


> il complemento di mezzo
> _«Vengo in auto._
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complemento_di_materia
> Il complemento di mezzo o materia sono due aspetti della stessa cosa. Se cuci il vestito *con* l'ago, allo stesso tempo lo cuci *col* filo. Oppure puoi cucirlo *col* cotone o *con* la seta. Indubitabilmente complementi di mezzo (come "con la matita", nominato sopra). Ed ecco che il filo è *di* cotone o *di* seta.
> Ma perché "in matita" deve essere un'altra cosa?
> 
> O_rnare l'altare *di* rose_ è il primissimo esempio che ci facevano studiare per vedere come il complemento di mezzo si nasconde.
> 
> .....​




Sai Viola...mi chiedo se il tutto non sia riconducibile al fatto che in realtà sul foglio non vediamo la matita, la biro, la penna ma il risultato prodotto: il segno della mina e/o dell'inchiostro. Non sto a sindacare sull'uso corretto o sbagliato di "in matita", resta il fatto che "con la matita / a matita" sono a mio parere sicuramente molto più diffuse. 

Ciao.


----------



## violadaprile

Per Anja: perdonami, non avrei dovuto segnalarti una cosa "ovvia", mi scuso e mi inchino. 
La domanda però riguardava "a/in" e ho indicato altri casi di complemento di mezzo con "in". Il "con" l'ha tirato in ballo qualcun altro.

Secondo la citazione fatta da Luca, l'espressione "in matita" sarebbe sostanzialmente arcaica. Beh, che dire ... io l'ho imparata così (nelle due forme). E' possibile che si vada verso una preferenza di un certo uso. Questo però non significa che una delle due sia scorretta, ma solo che lo stile attuale impone (o vorrebbe imporre) una certa scelta. Deciderò se adeguarmi o no (ma nel mio personale e irrilevante uso, dipende dal contesto) 

Per Nunou: sì cara, è esattamente quello che dicevo 
Viola


----------



## Anja.Ann

Viola,  per favore! 

Per l'appunto, la preposizione "in" mi piace con "l'inchiostro" ... proprio perché la "_materia_" (inchiostro) indica e costituisce la "_materia_" di cui sono fatti i caratteri vergati: la penna è un mezzo (annotazioni _a _penna), l'inchiostro è la materia (annotazioni _in_ inchiostro).


----------



## Akire72

Scusa Viola, ma non ti seguo. Mezzo o materia non mi sembrano la stessa cosa. Se cucio un abito di seta con il (o *col*, desueto) filo di cotone, non sono tutti complementi di mezzo. Alcuni sono di mezzo, alcuni di materia.


----------



## violadaprile

Capisco. A me a volte "_a"_ piace con l'olio (materia = colori _a_ olio, a tempera, ad acqua) e "_in"_ piace *con il* treno (andare _in_ treno, in macchina, in carrozza=più mezzo di così...). A volte ...
Per come l'ho imparata io, mezzo e materia sono la stessa cosa, il complemento di materia è una specificazione del complemento di mezzo, complemento generico che indica sia la materia sia lo strumento. Per cui non ci capiremo mai.
Lascio 



Ps (Akire, *col* non è desueto, è solo sbagliato. A me hanno insegnato che le preposizioni composte con "con" non si fanno, perché *col*, *collo* e *colla* oltre che bruttissimi si confondono con i relativi sostantivi. Però vedo che ormai (anche qui) li usano tutti, per cui mi ero adeguata. Basta. Riprendo tutte le mie regole e saluto)


----------



## longplay

Nunou said:


> Sai Viola...mi chiedo se il tutto non sia riconducibile al fatto che in realtà sul foglio non vediamo la matita, la biro, la penna ma il risultato prodotto: il segno della mina e/o dell'inchiostro. Non sto a sindacare sull'uso corretto o sbagliato di "in matita", resta il fatto che "con la matita / a matita" sono a mio parere sicuramente molto più diffuse.
> 
> Ciao.



Ricordo molto, molto lontano e anche un po' dubbio : su moduli antichi (o quasi ) > "firma (in inchiostro - obbligatorio)". Non so se è un contributo troppo piccolo
e nemmeno se migliora/peggiora la situazione (rispetto a "in penna"). Un caro buonasera a tutti !!


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ... la preposizione "in" mi piace con "l'inchiostro" ... proprio perché la "_materia_" (inchiostro) indica e costituisce la "_materia_" di cui sono fatti i caratteri vergati: la penna è un mezzo (annotazioni _a _penna), l'inchiostro è la materia (annotazioni _in_ inchiostro) ...



Per me interessante, perché spontaneamente anchi'io _sento _questa differenza (direi p.e. _in legno_ ma non _in martello ..._). Per non capirci male, io non sono madrelingua, quindi le mie "impressioni" o "sensazioni" non hanno alcuna rilevanza notevole, soprattutto non per gli stranieri.



violadaprile said:


> ... Per cui non ci capiremo mai ...


Non credo  ... _Capire _ed _essere d'accordo _sono due cose diverse.


----------



## violadaprile

Non intervengo per insistere ma solo per rispondere a Francis. Dopo sto zitta.
E' vero che una lieve differenza si sente, altrimenti non avrebbero individuato complementi diversi.
Ma alcuni di questi si trasfondono l'uno nell'altro e le zone di confine, come tutte le zone di confine, sono grigie.

Tanto più quando esistono esempi di usi diversi (come quelli che ho citato sopra: colori a olio, a tempera, ad acqua, con "a" per la materia; e viaggiare in treno, in macchina ecc. con in per il mezzo)
Ma come ho detto per me i due complementi sono in realtà uno solo.
Allo stesso modo come sono un unico complemento quelli di modo e maniera, e quelli di unione e compagnia.

Come ha detto qualcuno da qualche altra parte, sinonimi perfetti non esistono. L'orecchio coglie e legge le sfumature diverse e sceglie la preposizione da usare.
Come al solito, scegliendo fra quelle possibili, si fa una scelta non di grammatica ma di stile.
E lo stile è una questione personale.
Tutto qua.


----------



## Anja.Ann

violadaprile said:


> Capisco. A me a volte "_a"_ piace con l'olio (materia = colori _a_ olio, a tempera, ad acqua) e "_in"_ piace *con il* treno (andare _in_ treno, in macchina, in carrozza=più mezzo di così...). A volte ...
> Per come l'ho imparata io, mezzo e materia sono la stessa cosa, il complemento di materia è una specificazione del complemento di mezzo, complemento generico che indica sia la materia sia lo strumento. Per cui non ci capiremo mai.



Viola, per "capirci", basterebbe che tu ricordassi che non si stanno analizzando preposizioni e complementi in generale: è evidente che viaggiare "in" treno _piace_ generalmente a tutti  ... dovremmo limitarci a considerare la domanda di Don e cercare di dare una risposta il più possibile chiara.  
Per il resto, indipendentemente dalla _scelta di stile personale_, esistono esaustivi testi di grammatica italiana. 





violadaprile said:


> L'orecchio coglie e legge le sfumature diverse e sceglie la preposizione da usare.
> Come al solito, scegliendo fra quelle possibili, si fa una scelta non di grammatica ma di stile.



Posso, al limite, capire questa tua affermazione e, anzi, potrei addirittura chiederti qual è la tua scelta di stile tra "lo scrivere _a _matita" e lo "scrivere _in _matita" ... ma non servirebbe a chiarire le idee a chi legge, quindi non te lo chiedo.  

Speriamo che Don, alla fine, abbia potuto capire quale preposizione dovrebbe usare nella sua frase!


----------



## Youngfun

@viola:
scusa l'off-topic, ma ho sempre imparato che "col" e "coi" sono corretti e sono usati nella lingua viva moderna, perlomeno nell'Italia centrale.
Io li ho sempre adoperati sia nel parlato sia nello scritto, anche formale.
Invece non uso mai le altre forme collo, colla, colle, cogli ecc.


----------



## Akire72

Col cavolo che son sbagliate! Guarda qui! Young, ti hanno insegnato giusto!


----------



## violadaprile

violadaprile said:


> Se cuci il vestito *con* l'ago, allo stesso tempo lo cuci *col* filo. Oppure puoi cucirlo *col* cotone o *con* la seta.





Akire72 said:


> Se cucio un abito di seta con il (o *col*, *desueto*) filo di cotone...





violadaprile said:


> Ps (Akire, *col* non è desueto, è solo sbagliato. A me hanno insegnato che le preposizioni composte con "con" non si fanno, perché *col*, *collo* e *colla* oltre che bruttissimi si confondono con i relativi sostantivi. Però vedo che ormai (anche qui) li usano tutti, per cui mi ero adeguata. Basta. Riprendo tutte le mie regole e saluto)





Akire72 said:


> *Col cavolo che son sbagliate!* Guarda qui! Young, ti hanno insegnato giusto!


Per quanto completamente OT, sarebbe carino sapere se *col* è *desueto* oppure _*col cavolo che è sbagliato*! _. Giusto per saperlo, perché comunque io non l'ho mai usato e ri-smetto di usarlo. Pace.

In topic, confermo che io uso (per quello che può valere) _in matita_ e _a matita_ secondo il contesto.
Es:
_Giovanni, alla fine della prima elementare, ha smesso di scrivere in matita e ha cominciato a usare la penna. E' un po' spaventato perché non potrà cancellare gli errori. Guarda la gomma con un po' di rimpianto, sospira e poi si applica al nuovo compito.
_
Come ho detto sopra, smetto di adeguarmi alla (qui) maggioranza e torno alle mie regole, che ho sperimentato in anni di scritti e di letture e sono quelle che servono a me. E valide per me.
Salut



PS Akire ti inviterei a leggere attentamente il mio commento alla tua citazione sui complementi e a controllare i riferimenti.


----------



## francisgranada

violadaprile said:


> ... confermo che io uso (per quello che può valere) _in matita_ e _a matita_ secondo il contesto.
> Es:
> _Giovanni, alla fine della prima elementare, ha smesso di scrivere in matita e ha cominciato a usare la penna. E' un po' spaventato perché non potrà cancellare gli errori. Guarda la gomma con un po' di rimpianto, sospira e poi si applica al nuovo compito.... _



Se ho capito bene, allora in questo tuo esempio _la matita_ indica (o sostituisce) praticamente il materiale (il grafite che è cancellabile) e non tanto lo strumento che uno tiene in mano. No?


----------



## violadaprile

francisgranada said:


> Se ho capito bene, allora in questo tuo esempio _la matita_ indica (o sostituische) praticamente il materiale (il grafite che è cancellabile) e non tanto lo strumento che uno tiene in mano. No?


No, parlo proprio dello strumento.
Ai bambini (almeno un tempo) si diceva: "Cominciate scrivendo *in matita*, usate la gomma per cancellare"
Nel caso della matita, materia e strumento si confondono, lo strumento è la bacchetta di legno, la materia è il segno in grafite che resta sul foglio. Ma i bambini la faccenda della grafite manco la sanno, si impara nel corso del tempo. Prendono in mano lo stilo e scrivono.

Adesso la matita come inizio della scrittura non si usa più, non credo. I bambini partono direttamente con la biro e fanno pastrocchi mostruosi, barrando e riscrivendo, o facendo buchi nella carta per cancellare la penna con la gomma, e non imparano ad essere ordinati.

In questo caso "in matita" è proprio strumento. Più tardi cominciano "disegno" e cominciano a fare disegni *"a matita*", a carboncino, a china, a tempera. In questo caso, come sfumatura, si intende il materiale usato.
Però ripeto, per me è indifferente.


----------



## longplay

francisgranada said:


> Se ho capito bene, allora in questo tuo esempio _la matita_ indica (o sostituisce) praticamente il materiale (il grafite che è cancellabile) e non tanto lo strumento che uno tiene in mano. No?



Il tutto per la parte...credo che sia possibile, ma raro.


----------



## Akire72

violadaprile said:


> Per quanto completamente OT, sarebbe carino sapere se *col* è *desueto* oppure _*col cavolo che è sbagliato*! _. Giusto per saperlo, perché comunque io non l'ho mai usato e ri-smetto di usarlo. Pace.


Desueto non vuol dire *sbagliato*. Semplicemente, come dice Youngfun, è più usato nel centro Italia e quasi per nulla nel resto d'Italia. Un po' come *codesto*.
Se non ricordo male "Col cavolo!" è anche un libro della Littizzetto, che è torinese. Forse non è così in disuso allora!
Più chiaro ora?


----------



## stella_maris_74

*Nota di moderazione:*

La discussione su "col" è fuori tema in questo thread, ed è stata già affrontata altrove:

col = con il

A scanso di ulteriori OT:

Codesto

Per quanto riguarda il presente tema, vi invito a intervenire *solo se avete elementi nuovi da aggiungere*, non per ribadire a più riprese cose già dette e opinioni già date, proprie e altrui, allungando inutilmente la discussione.

Grazie.


----------



## francisgranada

longplay said:


> Il tutto per la parte...credo che sia possibile, ma raro.


Riesco ad immaginare una frase come "la matita si puo' cancellare con la gomma", anche se in verità non lo è la matita ma la grafite (o il matriale "prodotto" dalla matita) che è delebile.


----------



## longplay

francisgranada said:


> Riesco ad immaginare una frase come "la matita si puo' cancellare con la gomma", anche se in verità non lo è la matita ma la grafite (o il matriale "prodotto" dalla matita) che è delebile.


Non vorrei che finissimo col parlare di figure più o meno "retoriche": ci vorrebbe un altro filone di discussione, al quale, però , non parteciperei se non come "osservatore".
Ciao Francis !


----------



## violadaprile

*Scrivendoli in penna* vi aggiunse una morale più generale un po' noiosa e retorica. (Svevo, _Novella del buon vecchio e della bella fanciulla_, IX)

Io so bene che tutti i testi stampati, e la maggior parte di quei che sono *scritti in penna*, hanno arnie, e non arme; e so bene che tutti gli espositori le pigliano per le casse delle pecchie, e dicono che il Poeta intende di quel mormorio che si sente dentro di loro. (Giovan Battista Gelli, _Commento edito e inedito sopra la Divina Commedia_, Lettura settima sull'Inferno, Canto XVI, Lezione prima)

Ricordo come questa sera dopo l'una ora, adì 25 di gennaio, io riportai e rendei a ser Piero, nostro vicino qui drimpetto, il Giustino in carta caveretto *scritto in penna* m'avea prestato più settimane fa. (Bernardo Machiavelli, _Libro di ricordi_, 1480)

Ringrazio Luca1986 per la citazione, che ho copiato.
Lì si sice che si tratta di un arcaismo.
Svevo non è poi così lontano nel tempo, non così lontano da non essere passato negli studi dei miei genitori e nei miei.
Sarà un arcaismo? Va bene.

Io lo uso regolarmente secondo il contesto (e non dico quale, altrimenti Stella mi dice che faccio gli esercizi di narrativa!  ).
Questo può essere utile agli stranieri? Secondo me sì. Dato che non mi ritengo una rara avis, troveranno (e useranno) magari la forma più comune in "a" (sempre che sia davvero la più comune) ma non cascheranno dal pero trovandosi uno che dice "in matita".


----------



## pizzi

violadaprile said:


> Scrivere in matita, scrivere in penna, usatissimi da noi.
> Ps sono quasi sicura che cercando qualche vecchio modulo, si troverà la dicitura "compilare in penna".
> Credo che dicendo "scritto a matita" ci riferiamo al mezzo usato, dicendo "scritto in matita" ci rappresentiamo maggiormente il materiale che concretamente compone la scrittura e vediamo sul foglio.



Le esperienze personali sono varie , e finora non avevo mai sentito _scrivere *in* matita_. Mi vengono solo in mente le correzioni *in* (sottinteso il mezzo>matita) ross*o* o blu, a seconda dei gusti linguistici del parlante/scrivente. _In + matita_ mi sembra possibile solo seguìto da aggettivo; un altro esempio _in matita copiativa.
_


----------

